# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Chỉ giáo cách tạo hình nền động cho Desktop

## ilgod

mọi người giúp mình tạo hình nền động cho màn hình máy tính nhé, xin cam ơn

----------


## nguyenha9889

> mọi người giúp mình tạo hình nền động cho màn hình máy tính nhé, xin cam ơn


của bạnđây và đây

----------


## seolenchoi

http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?118049-hinh-nen-destop&p=208004&highlight=#post208004

----------


## noithatdn

cảm ơn các bạn nhìu nha, dow về chắc ngồi mò wá ^^

----------

